# Group membership symbols



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

So here's something I have a curious relationship with. And I was curious what sort of relationship others had with this topic?

As someone who acknowledges and manipulates the use of symbols fairly often, I... surprisingly... don't find the blunt (verbal could be another way to describe them) use of symbols very appealing and typically don't use them or feel an urge to. Here's sort of what I mean by that:

Think of your "my child is an honors student" car stickers. Today I saw a guy carrying a bag with my school's title and logo on it and a "senior" pin on it. Shirts that openly say "pro [anything]". Sorority signs. Sport team t-shirts. Especially shirts that have any sort of sentence on them. Even people's usernames on sites. All these are very blunt symbols of "I support/fall under this group"

Just look around people's offices and rooms and you will see that some have these very blunt symbols, while other's have vague ones... things you really have to ask them about to know what they represent to this person, or know the background of the object to figure it out (ex: know that that mayan status was crafted to represent X, etc). 

*Where might you find yourself? Which might you prefer, if any? 
*What do you think it correlates with, if anything?


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

O_o said:


> *Where might you find yourself? Which might you prefer, if any? *


I've never used those any of those blunt symbols you described above. I don't understand why anyone does. Why would anyone care if my child is an honor student, what sports team I like, what presidential candidate I support, what school I went to, ect? The blunt, explicit, symbols are uninteresting to me. They are too obvious and mundane. I'm drawn to things that have a certain amount of mystery to them.

The only kind of "symbols" that I use (if you could even call them symbols) are things that I find pretty in some way. My username, for instance, I chose simply because I like the way it looks and sounds and because I like the musical instrument it refers to.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Mizmar said:


> I've never used those any of those blunt symbols you described above. I don't understand why anyone does. Why would anyone care if my child is an honor student, what sports team I like, what presidential candidate I support, what school I went to, ect? The blunt, explicit, symbols are uninteresting to me. They are too obvious and mundane. I'm drawn to things that have a certain amount of mystery to them.
> 
> The only kind of "symbols" that I use (if you could even call them symbols) are things that I find pretty in some way. My username, for instance, I chose simply because I like the way it looks and sounds and because I like the musical instrument it refers to.


Interesting! I think the symbolism I use revolves more around ideas and vibes which these ideas represent (not necessarily the objective thing itself). Of course I find aesthetically pleasing things pleasant, but unless they sort of... align with an idea I'm trying to present, they won't mean much. I used to have a small portrait of napoleon's coronation in my room. I think it was honestly the loudest thing in my room: look at this man's history, what he did, his personality. I have this fucker hanging right above my piano, in a very open spot, it's the only image with people in my room. Of course it means something. Nobody really cared for it until my dad took it off and told me I was better than trash like that LOL. My mom just thought I had it in there because the frame matched my curtains.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

I basically walk around like "ASK ME ABOUT MY SYMBOLS!", but no one does. >.>


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Cagnazzo said:


> I basically walk around like "ASK ME ABOUT MY SYMBOLS!", but no one does. >.>


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

PaladinX said:


> Stuff


For real tho, asking a chick/guy about their symbols is a quick path to pussy/dick. Just nod and smile and they'll just be elated they got to be understood. Symbols are like bait. People just leave them laying around, hoping someone will bite or notice.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Cagnazzo said:


> For real tho, asking a chick/guy about their symbols is a quick path to pussy/dick. Just nod and smile and they'll just be elated they got to be understood. Symbols are like bait. People just leave them laying around, hoping someone will bite or notice.


^ FoSho, foshot.

Though for some it does depend. I'd like for it to be a silent thing: indirect communication/understanding which shouldn't be verbalized or questioned in most cases. Ask too many questions and I start manipulating their actual meaning.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Also, @O_o Thank you so much for making this topic. You have me in eureka mode now.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Cagnazzo said:


> Also, @__ Thank you so much for making this topic. You have me in eureka mode now.


Oh good, good~ I'm glad you're having a fun time over there lol.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Symbols, memes, metaphors...all fascinating. Here's five of mine: 



































U.S. Navy 
Cal U of PA 
Alpha Phi Omega 
American Legion 
Veterans of Foreign Wars


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Symbols, memes, metaphors...all fascinating. Here's five of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And from just those five images, one can paint a pretty detailed idea of your life. Where you've been, what you've experienced, the sort of individual you probably are now. There's automatically a vibe that comes along with it all.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

No I hate them. I used to wear anime badges just 2 attract weebs with similar interests as me, that's all.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

O_o said:


> So here's something I have a curious relationship with. And I was curious what sort of relationship others had with this topic?
> 
> As someone who acknowledges and manipulates the use of symbols fairly often, I... surprisingly... don't find the blunt (verbal could be another way to describe them) use of symbols very appealing and typically don't use them or feel an urge to. Here's sort of what I mean by that:
> 
> ...


I guess this is symbols, to an extent. It feels more like you're talking about labels, though. Your examples don't feel abstract enough for symbol to apply.

Amyways...

I don't wear labels. I prefer not to shout my identity to the world. I have absolutely no clothes/wear/dress items that have visible logos.

Part of it is the not shouting out my identity part. The other is that most materials with logos have ugly designs. I wouldn't pay for them on that basis alone. 

I do wear things that symbolize aspects of my personality. But the symbols usually only have meaning on a personal level, so other people probably won't pick up on any meaning. 

Also...are usernames really symbols? Or labels? Seems like most of them are far too abstract to be representative of anything. I don't remember my username off the top of my head, but I don't think it's anything blunt or label-y. 



I'd say you're more likely to wear labels that symbolize things if you embrace whatever end ideal/name/whatever your stuff is pointing to (such as education, hierarchy, status, etc.). If you want others to identify you as such (maybe so it's easier to find people of similar taste), then I could see people wearing it. 

You just use your physical element to enhance parts of yourself to draw a desired reaction from external factors. 


I feel like I'm getting too abstract for myself with this conversation...probably because I'm still stuck on the label versus symbol thing. I need to do more research.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I have never been into that stuff. I don't "belong" to anything. lol. I think it is lazy and self-negating. Not to mention tacky. It is also a form of advertisement and preachiness --other things I despise.

No symbol could encompass me. No symbol could "hold" me. I have never liked tattoos or other ways that people "express" themselves. I have always thought that outer eccentricity is a compensation for inner mediocrity. Like people with all these weird body modifications, you are fucking boring. My canvas is on the inside.

:distant:


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I have never been into that stuff. I don't "belong" to anything. lol. I think it is lazy and self-negating. Not to mention tacky. It is also a form of advertisement and preachiness --other things I despise.
> 
> No symbol could encompass me. No symbol could "hold" me. I have never liked tattoos or other ways that people "express" themselves. I have always thought that outer eccentricity is a compensation for inner mediocrity. Like people with all these weird body modifications, you are fucking boring. My canvas is on the inside.
> 
> :distant:


The anti-label label.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Coburn said:


> The anti-label label.


I didn't really try to consciously avoid them, they just naturally don't stick. I hung out with a large variety of social groups and it was hard to pin me down to any of them. I like variety. 

But as far as something like a tattoo, my mind just draws a blank. There is no unifying principle in my life so above others that it needs to be represented that way... There is nothing special in my life basically. lol. It is a blank. I feel that any image represented would be an insult to every other idea or other thing I like or inspires me. There is nothing so important to me that it needs to be represented at all times or I feel at all times.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

symbols take on many forms
joseph campell say's they are words and concepts
in ancient times [pre written language] symbols were used to denote ideas
the egyptians used symbols [hieroglyphics] as a primitive alphabet 
plus the examples you give are technically logo's and emblems
symbol=symbolic meaning it has ritualistic or religious value
emblem and logo = represents a non religious entity such as a corporation , institution etc
my favorite symbol is a closed fist with only on finger up:kitteh:


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Vinniebob said:


> my favorite symbol is a closed fist with only on finger up:kitteh:


Dr. Evil? :O


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't care much for the blunt symbols either, like bumper stickers and what not, not interested. If anything I like the subtle symbols that are hard to figure out, that are vague and confusing to most other people. I like when there is more there than meets the eye. I want it to be a little translucent or opaque, not totally transparent and grossly obvious.




FearAndTrembling said:


> I have never liked tattoos or other ways that people "express" themselves. I have always thought that outer eccentricity is a compensation for inner mediocrity. Like people with all these weird body modifications, you are fucking boring. My canvas is on the inside.


Your inferior Se is showing


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

(Not to turn this into a discussion on semantics. Oh god, please nobody extend this into semantics. I hate semantic discussions lol)

But, @*Coburn *interesting point. I think labels are a type of symbol. I honestly view symbol as being anything which stands as... well... symbolism. Logos symbolize x, therefore logos are a type of symbol. It's my personal understanding of it (which is likely very flawed, but there's where the title came from). But I think what matters more is that you understand from my examples the sort of things I'm talking about, so as long as that got... through, I think, the precise wording may not matter as much. And some usernames certainly can be, not all. 

and @ketchup I still need to respond to your message and I will!! You're an interesting person to talk to and I do plan on checking out your video (even if you no longer seem interested about the input, as I'm assuming from your signature. Which is healthy. What an ugly thing to obsess over, after all lol)


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

O_o said:


> (Not to turn this into a discussion on semantics. Oh god, please nobody extend this into semantics. I hate semantic discussions lol)
> 
> But, @*Coburn *interesting point. I think labels are a type of symbol. I honestly view symbol as being anything which stands as... well... symbolism. Logos symbolize x, therefore logos are a type of symbol. It's my personal understanding of it. But I think what matters more is that you understand from my examples the sort of things I'm talking about, so as long as that got... through, I think, the precise wording may not matter as much. And some usernames certain can be, not all.
> 
> and @ketchup I still need to respond to your message and I will!! You're an interesting person to talk to and I do plan on checking out your video (even if you no longer seem interested about the input, as I'm assuming from your signature. Which is healthy. What an ugly thing to obsess over, after all lol)


To Jung, a symbol can only represent the unknown. It cannot be defined. A symbol is a placeholder. Any company insignia for example, like McDonald's arches, are not symbols. They represent real things. 


A symbol unites opposites. It has a foot in each world. Like a cross. It is a physical structure but represents something that cannot be represented physically. It is between "the doors". It is in the doorway between each room.

Break on through the doors.

roud:






You know the day destroys the night 
Night divides the day 
Tried to run 
Tried to hide 
Break on through to the other side 
Break on through to the other side 
Break on through to the other side, yeah ​


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> To Jung, a symbol can only represent the unknown. It cannot be defined. A symbol is a placeholder. Any company insignia for example, like McDonald's arches, are not symbols. They represent real things.
> 
> 
> A symbol unites opposites. It has a foot in each world. Like a cross. It is a physical structure but represents something that cannot be represented physically. It is between "the doors". It is in the doorway between each room.
> ...


(again, I acknowledge that my understand of it is... flawed and I'm likely using the wrong words). 

It's wonderful how different this is from what I had originally seen it as! I would view signs as a symbol to, if they manage to link up to an idea and the "floating yellow M" isn't just a "floating yellow M" : if that M leads to disgust in someone, there's been some connection made. 

I clump it together as anything which holds meaning outside of just being a "object for the sake of object's sake". So an incredibly subjective thing. If I view it as being meaningless, it is just what it physically is. Foreign languages aren't symbols to me, they're gibberish. They can be symbols in the sense that I _understand_ that they're a language and, therefore, represent meaning to somebody else. But they're symbols to somebody else if they take from that physical form and transform it into an idea not present. 

Like, a rock can be a rock. Just a rock, you know? Until somebody comes along and finds that rock to represent the meaning of the universe. Then it's more than just a rock, it's a symbol. To them at least.

*Though yes. The rock is still just a rock. The SYMBOL itself is not the rock. The symbol itself is that connection, that mental bridge. And that connection is never physical: it can't be. *


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

O_o said:


> (again, I acknowledge that my understand of it is... flawed and I'm likely using the wrong words).
> 
> It's wonderful how different this is from what I had originally seen it as! I would view signs as a symbol to, if they manage to link up to an idea and the "floating yellow M" isn't just a "floating yellow M" : if that M leads to disgust in someone, there's been some connection made.
> 
> ...


Precisely. Everything just is. The James quote about how every label is a way of handling something for a particular purpose. Objects exist. Rocks exist. But we make them "swim" in abstractions. We wrap them in abstractions. They are the only things that float. It is the only thing we can use. And we must use things...

Nietzsche said that man doesn't reveal things, he conceals things, because he is standing in the way. We conceal them with symbols. 

That Peirce quote, every thought must be interpreted in another. None stand alone. Also why I agree with Nietzsche that truth is first and foremost, a "sum of human relations". Or symbols.

I'll just give the Peirce quote:

*It is important to understand what I mean by semiosis. All dynamic action, or action of brute force, physical or psychical, either takes place between two subjects, — whether they react equally upon each other, or one is agent and the other patient, entirely or partially, — or at any rate is a resultant of such actions between pairs. But by "semiosis" I mean, on the contrary, an action, or influence, which is, or involves, a cooperation of threesubjects, such as a sign, its object, and its interpretant, this tri-relative influence not being in any way resolvable into actions between pairs.

*To say, therefore, that thought cannot happen in an instant, but requires a time, is but another way of saying that *every thought must be interpreted in another, or that all thought is in signs.

**The entire universe is perfused with signs, if it is not composed exclusively of signs.

-Peirce

*"Consider what effects that might _conceivably_ have practical bearings you _conceive_ the objects of your _conception_ to have. Then, your _conception_ of those effects is the whole of your _conception_ of the object."

^^that says it all.

An object is defined by what we use it for. Its practical effects are its entirety. Pragmatic maxim. What can it do for us? 

We don't believe in anything we can't use. Break or waste.






And what you need, is what you get...

Don't believe in fear 
Don't believe in faith 
Don't believe in anything 
That you can't break 

Don't believe in love 
Don't believe in hate 
Don't believe in anything 
That you can't waste 


​"The Western approach to reality is mostly through theory, and theory begins by denying reality-to talk about reality, to go around reality, to catch anything that attracts our sense - intellect and abstract it away from reality itself.
​Matter and the need for security. - In science we try to find ultimate matter, but the more we split up matter, the more we find other matter. We find movement, and movement equals energy: movement, impact, energy, but no things. Things came about, more or less, by man's need for security. You can manipulate a thing, you can play fitting games with it. These concepts, these somethings can be put together into something else. “Something" is a thing, so even an abstract noun becomes a thing."

-Lee


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

O_o said:


> (Not to turn this into a discussion on semantics. Oh god, please nobody extend this into semantics. I hate semantic discussions lol)
> 
> But, @*Coburn *interesting point. I think labels are a type of symbol. I honestly view symbol as being anything which stands as... well... symbolism. Logos symbolize x, therefore logos are a type of symbol. It's my personal understanding of it (which is likely very flawed, but there's where the title came from). But I think what matters more is that you understand from my examples the sort of things I'm talking about, so as long as that got... through, I think, the precise wording may not matter as much. And some usernames certainly can be, not all.
> 
> and @ketchup I still need to respond to your message and I will!! You're an interesting person to talk to and I do plan on checking out your video (even if you no longer seem interested about the input, as I'm assuming from your signature. Which is healthy. What an ugly thing to obsess over, after all lol)


FYI, "semantics" means "meaning", so you probably do want a discussion on semantics, just not one consisting of verbal nitpicking. (This itself is verbal nitpicking so I'll leave it at that  ... although I aim for precise wording myself, getting the point across is more important, I agree)

And no worries, I deleted the video anyway, it's really not important. I think you are interesting too.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

ketchup said:


> FYI, "semantics" means "meaning", so you probably do want a discussion on semantics, just not one consisting of verbal nitpicking. (This itself is verbal nitpicking so I'll leave it at that  ... although I aim for precise wording myself, getting the point across is more important, I agree)
> 
> And no worries, I deleted the video anyway, it's really not important. I think you are interesting too.


 Oh no buddy lol. I know very well what semantics means (or do I? Anyone wanna start with that? *.* lol) and I hate it. Because I always get into it, like a compulsion. I always tell myself to not get into. And then I get into it because someone else gets into it. And then I start thinking about it all day long. I don't usually go searching for it, I have a door with the pleasant little sign reading against it but then I see it hanging out across the street and think :"ugh. It's you again. Come on in, I'll get the fire started. Let's get comfortable". It's almost pathetic. 

Pity, it might have been interesting to watch


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

bruh said:


> No I hate them. I used to wear anime badges just 2 attract weebs with similar interests as me, that's all.


Sounds like an effective strategy. If I saw someone with a Steins;Gate badge I'd be like "YAY! " .


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> Sounds like an effective strategy. If I saw someone with a Steins;Gate badge I'd be like "YAY! " .


No one is really familiar with anime where I live( at least 8 years ago) , so I thought why not put it out there and wait for a friend.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds more like the social instinct possibly, in the enneagram. Also, why don't you identify as a Ti dom?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Entropic said:


> Sounds more like the social instinct possibly, in the enneagram. Also, why don't you identify as a Ti dom?


Why don't you?

She isn't a Ti dom.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Why don't you?
> 
> She isn't a Ti dom.


Why should I? And I asked her why she doesn't; not saying that she should. Why don't you say what's really on your mind instead of making all these veiled attacks on the forum?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Entropic said:


> Why should I? And I asked her why she doesn't; not saying that she should. Why don't you say what's really on your mind instead of making all these veiled attacks on the forum?


Why don't you tell us what symbols are instead of making some vague relations to Enneagram. You talk a lot about symbols. Let's hear it.

Obviously if you had to ask that question you assume it a strong possibility and couldn't figure it yourself. You asked her to explain it because you can't comprehend it.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

True mystics don't call themselves mysterious.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Why don't you tell us what symbols are instead of making some vague relations to Enneagram.


Why should I? The OP is imo, not asking about symbols, but group identity;



> What do you think it correlates with, if anything?


I offered a suggestion of what it may correlate with. 



> You talk a lot about symbols. Let's hear it.


I have absolutely no inclination to answer your inquiry as of this moment, because I don't find the OP very compelling or interesting to answer. 



> Obviously if you had to ask that question you assume it a strong possibility and couldn't figure it yourself. You asked her to explain it because you can't comprehend it.


The first sentence makes no sense and I cannot follow what you are trying to say with it. I assume you are asking because you think I don't know or something? Which makes no sense, because I'm asking precisely because I was curious why the OP doesn't identify as such because the OP is full of Ti. 

The second statement just seems to sound like you are making up a lot of stuff by reading to read between the lines, making assumptions about things you somehow think I think but it reminds me more of someone who is flailing their arms in the dark, hoping to hit something just by moving around enough. Zero precision. 

So I take it you're not going to answer the question as to why you keep making all these veiled attacks; disappointing.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Entropic said:


> Why should I? The OP is imo, not asking about symbols, but group identity;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I get that you think she is a Ti dom and why you mentioned it. And I could ask you the same question. Not a very hard statement to make sense of. Talk about lack of focus.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Yeah, I get that you think she is a Ti dom and why you mentioned it. And I could ask you the same question. Not a very hard statement to make sense of. Talk about lack of focus.


Not really, because I already addressed your claim:



> I have absolutely no inclination to answer your inquiry as of this moment, because I don't find the OP very compelling or interesting to answer.


In other words, I have no interest to answer why I type the way I do. The only one trying to dodge bullets here is you, thinking that if you can fire enough on your own it means you can ignore the fact that you are being fired at in return. Seeing how you've changed your mind on my type and keep asspulling opinions, I have little to no interest in answering you since I'm sure you'll change your mind again at some point. As such, I have zero respect for your opinions, especially when it comes to the types of others'.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Entropic said:


> Not really, because I already addressed your claim:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, I have no interest to answer why I type the way I do. The only one trying to dodge bullets here is you, thinking that if you can fire enough on your own it means you can ignore the fact that you are being fired at in return. Seeing how you've changed your mind on my type and keep asspulling opinions, I have little to no interest in answering you since I'm sure you'll change your mind again at some point. As such, I have zero respect for your opinions, especially when it comes to the types of others'.


Yeah, and me continuing to change my mind is more proof of me being a Ti dom too. Flexibility is a Ti dom trait as well know. 

You don't know what Ti is. I saw you in a thread backing the idea that Ti doms are close minded. Black and white thinking. You think Jeremy is a Ti dom because of his refusal accept outside input. The OP changed her mind and took in new information immediately. So how the fuck is that a Ti dom? Ti doms are that open to new information? lol. Ti doms close their ears and shout. Like you. They never incorporate any new knowledge into their subjective logic.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> You don't know what Ti is. I saw you in a thread backing the idea that Ti doms are close minded. Black and white thinking. You think Jeremy is a Ti dom because of his refusal accept outside input. The OP changed her mind and took in new information immediately. So how the fuck is that a Ti dom? Ti doms are that open to new information? lol. Ti doms close their ears and shout. Like you. They never incorporate any new knowledge into their subjective logic.


Maybe you should read my post again, then, because evidently you are a) confusing me with someone else or b) you didn't understand the content of the post that I made. This is exactly what I wrote:



Entropic said:


> Anyone can be stubborn, but _*how*_ Ti doms stick to their opinions vastly differs from how other types do it. That's the difference. The nuance there is quite simple, if you can spot it. Ti doms are rigid and stubborn in relation to their logical framework that is subjective to them.


_
My added emphasis.
_
Next time, please check your facts before you make character accusations. Also, since you think I'm a Ti dom and you type as an IEI, shouldn't you feel awesomely attracted to my Ti since it's a part of your super-id block and the function you seek in others in order to improve in yourself? :tongue:


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Entropic said:


> Maybe you should read my post again, then, because evidently you are a) confusing me with someone else or b) you didn't understand the content of the post that I made. This is exactly what I wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Next time, please check your facts before you make character accusations. Also, since you think I'm a Ti dom and you type as an IEI, shouldn't you feel awesomely attracted to my Ti since it's a part of your super-id block and the function you seek in others in order to improve in yourself? :tongue:


I used to look up to Ti. I actually wanted to be a Ti dom at one point. Now I consider it an insult. lol.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

@_Entropic_, I don't really know why you would ask me that on here (I've had "type me" threads in the past before I lost interest and I don't remember you posting on any of them. What an odd place to pick for that). And you know it's a question that might involve elaboration which likely wouldn't really lead anywhere. You're also not particularly interested in my personality to begin with. So... lol... I know you're just in-the-moment curious, but it's a loaded question for me so I won't answer it here. Anyways, I can see how it might tie to social instinct. 

@*FearAndTrembling *You weren't kidding about how you felt before! lol. I wish I could be forward like that with people (regardless of how ugly it may look). It's honestly one of the biggest things I wish I could change about myself.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

O_o said:


> @_Entropic_, I don't really know why you would ask me that on here (I've had "type me" threads in the past before I lost interest and I don't remember you posting on any of them. What an odd place to pick for that). And you know it's a question that might involve elaboration which likely wouldn't really lead anywhere. You're also not particularly interested in my personality to begin with. So... lol... I know you're just in-the-moment curious, but it's a loaded question for me so I won't answer it here. Anyways, I can see how it might tie to social instinct.


I generally stay out of MBTI typing threads because frankly, 99% of the people who are active in the what's my type subforum have no clue wtf they are talking about and I spend more time correcting people than I do actually meaningfully contributing to someone else's type. It's just a soup kitchen with way too many chefs in it and all of them are trying to stir the soup at the same time; it's just not gonna work.


----------

